# menu



## Thependers4 (Nov 13, 2014)

Can anyone give me an idea of what your weekly menu for your tegu is? I'm thinking about breeding NY own mice as they are pretty pricy. But I just got him and want an idea of a successful diet daily for a week looks like. Thank you.


----------

